# Sharp shooting pain up vagina/uterus 6dpo!?



## bombshellmom

Did anyone else feel this and end up with BFP? I read that implantation could occur 6dpo, I'm due to test on the 15th! A while ago I was just sitting and then I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my lower abdomen/uterus and it felt like a lightning bolt into my vagina! This happened twice and both times I wanted to say ouch! :haha:


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah it can be a sign happens a few times early pregnancy more so when ligaments start stretching. Dont know what the cause is but i remember it srounf the time of my bfp


----------



## Powell130

Dude I had this yesterday too!!! Hopefully it's a good sign since we're cycle buddies!! Happened to me twice


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> Dude I had this yesterday too!!! Hopefully it's a good sign since we're cycle buddies!! Happened to me twice

OMG did it really? That's super exciting!! It just felt like a sharp shooting pain shoot right up my vagina to my uterus lol!!2 times for you too?? No way!! :thumbup: FX for us both!! which side did you feel it on? How long was the break in between them? It was like 5-10 seconds before I felt the second pain


----------



## Thisismyyear

I think I implanted at 6dpo as I got my BFP at 8 dpo. I had a small amount of brown cm on 6 dpo and then sharp pains the following day. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thisismyyear said:


> I think I implanted at 6dpo as I got my BFP at 8 dpo. I had a small amount of brown cm on 6 dpo and then sharp pains the following day. Fingers crossed for you!

Thanks girl!! Hoping you have a H & H 9 months of pregnancy! :hugs:

really hoping those pains from yesterday were implantation!!


----------



## mummof1

I had this with my pregnancy in May (early miscarriage) I remember because I always track everything in my period tracker app on my phone lol! Good luck !


----------



## bombshellmom

mummof1 said:


> I had this with my pregnancy in May (early miscarriage) I remember because I always track everything in my period tracker app on my phone lol! Good luck !

So sorry about your mc! I had a chemical pregnancy last month :( hope you're doing ok after!! Thanks so much - gives me a bit of hope that maybe we caught eggie this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Dude I had this yesterday too!!! Hopefully it's a good sign since we're cycle buddies!! Happened to me twice
> 
> OMG did it really? That's super exciting!! It just felt like a sharp shooting pain shoot right up my vagina to my uterus lol!!2 times for you too?? No way!! :thumbup: FX for us both!! which side did you feel it on? How long was the break in between them? It was like 5-10 seconds before I felt the second painClick to expand...

Mine was the all too familiar "lightning crotch"


----------



## Issybelle

I am trying for a second (long overdue) and had these pains last night. Cervical pains. Did not have them or remember having them with my first pregnancy in 2009-2010.

So bombshellmom, I take it you got the BFP then and are now expecting the baby??? At least I hope so! Gives me hope. I am due to test November 12. Ovulated the day before Halloween.


----------



## bombshellmom

Issybelle said:


> I am trying for a second (long overdue) and had these pains last night. Cervical pains. Did not have them or remember having them with my first pregnancy in 2009-2010.
> 
> So bombshellmom, I take it you got the BFP then and are now expecting the baby??? At least I hope so! Gives me hope. I am due to test November 12. Ovulated the day before Halloween.


YES! I'm currently 20 weeks with this bub and ended up getting my BFP the very next day after I posted this at 7dpo, may have ovulated a little earlier though! A few other ladies in my ttc group recently got their BFPs after feeling this as well! Good luck to ya and FX you get your BFP soon here :) update me! I would love to know what happens!!


----------



## Issybelle

Will do! Here is my FF chart if you are interested!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a55bb/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I also had that lightning feeling at 6dpo. I'm only 9dpo now.


----------



## bombshellmom

Any updates?


----------



## Issybelle

I was really in despair these last days. BFN, BFN, BFN. Not even a hint of color anywhere on the test line. My symptoms of the last week seemed to have gone. I went out networking for a job on Wednesday and Thursday nights. Drank wine a decent bit. Was so pissed that I hit everything right with nothing and had had a positive with my daughter at 13 dpo, but nothing.

My Ovulation Chart 

And then today, still no period although temp climbed a little bit. Still felt out of the race. Went to an appointment, picked up a Red Bull (figured why not, I can now). I picked up a wondfro test in stick (under a Swedish generic brand for a pharmacy here). Figured it would be good to have some cheapies around after using my expensive digitals.

Then I caved because still no period and used SMU and took a test. Saw control color up dark immediately with no test line within a minute. Rolled my eyes and went and made some calls. Ate lunch.

Came back 90 minutes later to put some things in the bathroom, looked down at the test I had abandoned and...a faint test line.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648490.html

The instructions in Swedish say NOT to read after 5 minutes though or could risk a false positive.

Took a digital OPK test (have tons from a friend). Negative. Although I really did not hold my urine.

I have a buttload of cheap OPK test strips. Held for 2-3 hours and took. Two lines, test faint, but darker than pregnancy test.

Going to use a pregnancy test tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## bombshellmom

Issybelle said:


> I was really in despair these last days. BFN, BFN, BFN. Not even a hint of color anywhere on the test line. My symptoms of the last week seemed to have gone. I went out networking for a job on Wednesday and Thursday nights. Drank wine a decent bit. Was so pissed that I hit everything right with nothing and had had a positive with my daughter at 13 dpo, but nothing.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> And then today, still no period although temp climbed a little bit. Still felt out of the race. Went to an appointment, picked up a Red Bull (figured why not, I can now). I picked up a wondfro test in stick (under a Swedish generic brand for a pharmacy here). Figured it would be good to have some cheapies around after using my expensive digitals.
> 
> Then I caved because still no period and used SMU and took a test. Saw control color up dark immediately with no test line within a minute. Rolled my eyes and went and made some calls. Ate lunch.
> 
> Came back 90 minutes later to put some things in the bathroom, looked down at the test I had abandoned and...a faint test line.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648490.html
> 
> The instructions in Swedish say NOT to read after 5 minutes though or could risk a false positive.
> 
> Took a digital OPK test (have tons from a friend). Negative. Although I really did not hold my urine.
> 
> I have a buttload of cheap OPK test strips. Held for 2-3 hours and took. Two lines, test faint, but darker than pregnancy test.
> 
> Going to use a pregnancy test tomorrow with FMU.


Yes, retest in a few days or tomorrow! You said you didn't look at it for 90 minutes so maybe that line showed up within the 5 minute mark!?

Looking forward to hearing more! FX for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Issybelle

Retested this AM with FMU and....BFP.

Very faint though. More faint than yesterdays even after 90 minutes. So...still being cautious but hopeful. :coffee:


----------



## bombshellmom

Issybelle said:


> Retested this AM with FMU and....BFP.
> 
> Very faint though. More faint than yesterdays even after 90 minutes. So...still being cautious but hopeful. :coffee:

Cautious congrats to you - hopefully those tests get darker for you!! post photos? :)


----------



## bombshellmom

hurray for lightning crotch!! lol I swear it's implantation.


----------



## Issybelle

Todays test was BFN though. :sad2:

Call to the doctor is in order first thing tomorrow.

Unfortunately I am using tests that I have no idea of their strength and I cannot seem to find the information. 

I would kill for some American first response tests right about now.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats bombshell

Hoping you get good news Issy.

I had some small amounts of brown cm like no bigger than this o once in the yesterday morning and once last night. Then on the way to drop OH off at work I got those strong shooting pains only once . I screamed ouch nearly scaring the hell out of him LOL. but I should have been 8-9dpo


----------



## Issybelle

bombshellmom said:
 

> Issybelle said:
> 
> 
> Retested this AM with FMU and....BFP.
> 
> Very faint though. More faint than yesterdays even after 90 minutes. So...still being cautious but hopeful. :coffee:
> 
> Cautious congrats to you - hopefully those tests get darker for you!! post photos? :)Click to expand...

Here is the progression, not good IMO.

Here are the test brands:

BFP 14 dpo SMU (faint, read after 90 minutes, beyond test window)
BFP 15 dpo FMU (slightly fainter read within test window)

Tests with BOX>> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648455.html
Test CLOSEUP >> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648506.html

This is the test. https://apotekhjartat.se/produkter/...itetstest-1/?gclid=CJH-p-mtkskCFcQGcwod7HwAgw Web says 25 MlU.

BFP 15 dpo SMU (even fainter, but tip held in cup typical 20 seconds instead of instructed 5 seconds--that's what you get when you do not double check instructions)
BFN 16 dpo FMU (super faint, can barely barely see, and no lines seen within test window)

Tests with BOX>>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648505.html
Test CLOSEUP >>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7648504.html

This is these tests which are 12.5 MlU. https://www.predictor.eu/en/early-pregnancy-tests/


----------



## Issybelle

Just wanted to say that it was legit, although it looks like I am miscarrying due to some bleeding and negative home tests (which indicates low hormone levels). Ultrasound did confirm this morning that I am technically pregnant for the time being, but we will wait to see what happens naturally. At least I will know in future that that sharp lightening bolt feeling is a good sign. Happy trying and pregnancies to the rest of you.


----------



## Powell130

:hugs: issy
On the bright side, if there is such a thing in the situation, you're more fertile after a loss!


----------



## bombshellmom

Don't lose hope issy - I had a chemical pregnancy prior to this pregnancy! FX for you and do let us know how you're doing! :hugs:


----------



## babymoma89

I experienced this last night and today I am 6dpo!!!


----------



## Issybelle

THanks ladies. Things seem to be exiting out on their own, and I should be set to be back on the saddle at the very end of this month or very early December. Hopefully I can get some pre-Christmas good news. Fingers crossed.

All the best...


----------

